# sonderzeichen entfernen



## jdsalchow (2. Aug 2005)

hi

ich möchte gerne aus einem string alle sonderzeichen entfernen

normalerweise würde ich sed nutzen, gibts sed-ähnliches für java?

mfg jdsalchow


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2005)

RegEx versucht?


----------



## jdsalchow (2. Aug 2005)

> RegEx versucht?



ich habe nicht rausfinden können, wie man mit regex ersetzen kann. hab nur matching gefunden. ein kleines bsp wäre toll

mfg jdsalchow


----------



## Guest (3. Aug 2005)

So ungefähr.
	
	
	
	





```
String s = "ab cDe\\§4da2sfäüö\"2_q@+-";
System.out.println(s.replaceAll("\\W",""));
```
In dem Beispiel werden alle "non-word character" entfernt.
Schau Dir die Klasse Pattern genauer an. Da sind alle gültigen RegEx Konstrukte aufgeführt.

Hier noch ein Beispiel (Ersetzen der Umlaute in einem Text)

```
private static final String FIND      = "äÄöÖüÜß";
private static final String REPLACE[] = { "ae", "Ae", "oe", "Oe", "ue", "Ue", "ss" };
private static final Pattern pattern  = Pattern.compile("(["+FIND+"])");
  
public static final String umlauteErsetzen(final String str)
{
  String result = str;
  Matcher m = pattern.matcher(str);
  if(m.find())
  {
    StringBuffer buffer = new StringBuffer(str.length());
    do
    {
      m.appendReplacement(buffer, REPLACE[FIND.indexOf(m.group())]);
    }
    while(m.find());
    m.appendTail(buffer);
    result = buffer.toString();
  }
  return result;
}
```


----------



## jdsalchow (4. Aug 2005)

vielen dank, das funkt super

mfg jdsalchow

p.s. wenn ich irgendwie rausfinden könnte, wie ich den haken setzte würd ichs tun ;-)


----------



## bygones (4. Aug 2005)

jdsalchow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> p.s. wenn ich irgendwie rausfinden könnte, wie ich den haken setzte würd ichs tun ;-)


links unten findest du ein paar buttons... als Threadsteller ist auch ganz rechts der Haken Button dabei - das ist er


----------



## thE_29 (4. Aug 2005)

Er findet wenn, den nur 1 Button 

Die restlichen sind nur den Mods vorbehalten


----------

